# Venetia 13.5 weeks out



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

she asked me to post pics up for her.. dropped alot of BF v.. nice one!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

last one :beer1:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

cracking!......back and delts are gonna look awesome when the bf drops a lil more,......

which show you gonna do then V..?....(and by "do" i mean "win")

lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

same as me dude!stars of 2mrw!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

so your at the 13 week out point too!!!!????

i had a feeling it was getting close bro,......

you need to start a thread dude,....

no need for photos if you dont feel ready,....just gear,diet, and your plan,....

you need to see it written down mate to get it straight in your head.......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah i am 13.5 weeks out too started doing my cardio and my diet is pretty much there will post something 2day probably..gear is fine aswell


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Hope your working on your quads and calves as well, coz your upper body is superb, a V taper i only seen 2 like that in womens bbing called Joanna Thomas and Elena Seiple, you will look great on stage  Good luck with this show.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wicked shape.

Will look awesome ripped I think.:lift:


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Wonder what the Americans think of our 'V'enitia??? Shall i copy these pics and put them on bodybuilding.com? Or what? You should be known worldwide not just in U.K. my opinion


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Your lookin gr8 in those pics! im sure ur gonna look the sh!t @ hayes! leep it up!


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Post em anywhere you want. Tho the wilkinson bag in the back lets it down!

Baz..you told me we were entering 'stars in their eyes...' !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

venetia said:


> Post em anywhere you want. Tho the wilkinson bag in the back lets it down!
> 
> Baz..you told me we were entering 'stars in their eyes...' !


oh in that case i'll forget what u asked for yesterday!!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Holy sh1te..... thats some taper you've going on there!!!

Great bod V, keep it up


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

wanna swop your bod with mine V?

wicked back delts tris bi's well everything really

fantastic condition flossy cant wait to see whats underneath mate

hey good luck to yuo DB too


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

bloody hell!

my favourite is def the back double bi...

...the eye liner does scare me a little though


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Quality build V nice work! I like the tricep pose pic espesh, nice pic  Good luck to you in your comp! Baz when you gonna be posting up pics of you 13.5 weeks out and running up to your comp?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, impressive.

Super taper, massive arms too.

You will look awesome cut up.

I can't believe how much size you have.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey hun,

Looking great!

Grooves in your delts already!

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice shots V looks like you will cut up nicely for the show (if you stick the diet  )

DB definatly going to come down to your gym whilst i am working in Heathrow Monday going to be training Chest and Shoulders you up for helping this old man round the gym......?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep thats sounds cool mate! dont expect too much from our gym tho dude!!

i'll PM u my number and i'll meet u there 

(got a free pass for u instead of paying the £15 for a one off!!)

venetia will be there aswell i'm sure


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

sounds good ill be training chest and bi's


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i want pictures of this little meeting!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

venetia said:


> Post em anywhere you want. Tho the wilkinson bag in the back lets it down!
> 
> Baz..you told me we were entering 'stars in their eyes...' !


Entering as who ... Mariah Carey??? 

ok i will put these on when i can it took ages to copy them all. Lomg as its not a NETTO bag nobody really caares!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cool.... chest it is then i will train shoulders after....what do your DB's go up to DB/V ?

what is the name of your gym??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL 38 KG!! that took the heavy dumbells away coz there were loads of arrogant pricks there throwing them about and shouting there heads of about gear... always takes one bad apple....

David lloyd in kingston paul


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

david lloyd from this site.....he's gym?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

he trains there with us yeah.. david lloyd is a big chain of gyms dude lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have trained there mate....is the free weight section in the corner ??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yes mate u are correct! when was that??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have trained there mate....is the chrome dumbell section still in the corner away from the men's section with lots of big scary guys who will intimidate me??


I'm sure DB and Venetia will protect you mate

LMFAO


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

just wear "pasty smasher" T-shirt paul

im sure you'll receice the respect from the afore mentioned people lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB - a fair few years ago mate probably 2000 i did get a few looks though but seeing as they have you and V their now then i shouldn't even be noticed its not as if i am as big as TinyTom...

Big UNC seeing as most people associate pasty smashing with Tom then i don't think i will get any respect from any one who can lift more than 5kg


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

How much you weigh pscarb?

If its more than DB can i donkey raise you instead?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

venetia said:


> How much you weigh pscarb?
> 
> If its more than DB can i donkey raise you instead?


i think i weigh more.. unfortunatly thats due to height not mass :boohoo:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

V i weigh 217lbs as of this morning...now if i need to eat pizza all weekend just to climb on your back i will as i am that dedicated to my sport

Monday is my calf day as well....

so thats all set then what time is best for you pair as i am driving from plymouth at about lunchtime all i need to do is check into my hotel at heathrow then come over....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

whoa there !!......

come on peeps ,...this is a family forum.......

we dont want talk of young ladies offering to load them selves up with strange men,.........

plus,..i thought you were doin chest and bi's....??

my word!!

edit....lmao at Paul.......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL actually he weighs more than i thought i still got him tho!  228lbs me!!

6pm is perfect for me... venetia?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

217 Paul?

That is alot of weight gain.

I thought you competed not to long ago and was about 20 lbs lighter than that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raikey the offer is just to help the young lady develop those calfs....

DB - thats good mate getting a sat nav at the weekend so i can get lost in style  i will pm you my mobile this weekend mate...228lb jeees didn't realise you where that big best eat some carbs on monday...

Hackskii - yes mate that is 20lbs in 8 weeks last sat my BF% was 10.4 so not too bad i am contemplating going back on the IGF tomorrow for 6 weeks...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you must be a fcuking big lad in the flesh paul mate thats all i can say!!

ps...let me know what it was like on V dont forget though you have to mount from the rear!! lol have a ggod day mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> DB - thats good mate getting a sat nav at the weekend so i can get lost in style  i will pm you my mobile this weekend mate...228lb jeees didn't realise you where that big best eat some carbs on monday...
> 
> ...


LOL thats cool dude i will PM u my number now... its height that carries that weight not mass :boohoo:

hands up if u are shooting 100mcg IGF before trainign with a **** loads of carbs that day!lol *raises both hands*


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

David Loyd is the guy with all the gyms you all saying hes on this site?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> hands up if u are shooting 100mcg IGF before trainign with a **** loads of carbs that day!lol *raises both hands*


well because i don't want you to be alone doing this mate i will do the same....better add 10iu's of GH as well for my height problem


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> you must be a fcuking big lad in the flesh paul mate thats all i can say!!


no not really mate just look like the Michelin man but with hair


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> no not really mate just look like the Michelin man but with hair


HEY! You always tell me not to be so hard on myself Paul.

Don't be so hard on yourself Paul. You look GREAT.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok 6 it is. Ive had 23 stones worth sat on my back, the only thing stopping me lifting both of you is the length of my back.

Or one of you could sit on the other ones shoulders.

Ways to get thrown out of the gym. Paul, let me warn you they're all fannies workin there!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

venetia said:


> Ok 6 it is. Ive had 23 stones worth sat on my back, the only thing stopping me lifting both of you is the length of my back.
> 
> Or one of you could sit on the other ones shoulders.!


or you could do the calf session i normally do??



venetia said:


> Ways to get thrown out of the gym. Paul, let me warn you they're all fannies workin there!


the type that would want to come back to my empty hotel room 

*or*

the "hey look at me in my 4 sizes to small T-shirt" type 

i am looking forward to the session you will both have to go easy as i have a shoulder injury at the moment and i am not as young as you 2 whipper snappers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i have a shoulder injury at the moment and i am not as young as you 2 whipper snappers


Dammit, you sound like me now:love:

They just made a gym at my work, now all the guys walk over there during lunch and lift.

All the guys are pretty new and were doing miliary presses. Man there must have been 6 guys using that maching. Winger gets 6 reps with the whole stack on the machine out doing another dude.

I was trying to out due another guy and felt a twinge in my already knackered shoulder and was thinking: "dammit what are you doing?"

I never even used that machine before either

That ego lifting should be left for the young ones im thinking now:crazy:

And I know better.

Don't fall into that trap Paul, it is so easy.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pscarb said:
 

> the "hey look at me in my 4 sizes to small T-shirt" type


That would be me


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> or you could do the calf session i normally do??
> 
> Sounds good mate!
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i am looking forward to the session you will both have to go easy as i am a big gay and i am not as young or strong as you 2 whipper snappers


So now the excuses start.

You bringing your zimoframe as well old timer?

ROFLMFAO:love:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nope not at all i just thought i would take it easy with DB and V just like i did when i whooped your @ss in the gym the other week narrow boy


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Cap said:


> That would be me


they don't make em THAT small


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> they don't make em THAT small


they do mate I just wear the baby size range


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well just got back to the hotel after a great training session with both DB and Venetia...

we trained chest together then me and V trained Biceps whilst DB trained Triceps then we all did calfs....

Both DB and V have great physiques and will definatly do well in compatition...

it was really good to meet both of you thanks for making me feel welcome i will definatly come back down in a few weeks when i am next in the area, remember what i said and you both will do fine come show day....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers for coming down Paul... well i say that i can hardly move my fuking chest this morning 

na it was really good to have some experienced input into our training... where we train is abit of a ponses gym and only me Venetia and david Lloyd (Gareth) train properly.. but the worst thing for me is that i have had to learn everything myself and not had any guidance from the likes of Paul so that was really good...

you're always welcome at our gym mate... 

cheers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ha ha That big gay Scarborough is training at my gym tonight. Real men there so he won't be the biggest guy. lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Ha ha That big gay Scarborough is training at my gym tonight. Real men there so he won't be the biggest guy. lol


man that would be a site! a paraide of juiced up santa's lil helpers! lol:love:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> man that would be a site! a paraide of juiced up santa's lil helpers! lol:love:


pmsl dude!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LMAO

nice one.

I have no retort:mad:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> LMAO
> 
> nice one.
> 
> I have no retort:mad:


What??!!

his superman obsession?

his random american accent even tho he was raised here?!!

the fact he never gets none of his lady 

come on all too easy!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> man that would be a site! a paraide of juiced up santa's lil helpers! lol:love:


aaaw is'nt this cute, is the tall skinny man feeling left out....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Ha ha That big muscular bloke Scarborough is training at my gym tonight. Real men there so he won't be the biggest guy. lol


yep and seeing you are in the gym i won't be the smallest either....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> What??!!
> 
> his superman obsession?
> 
> ...


ok

1.i dont have a superman obessesion, i just have the ring and pendant coz it looks cool and different.

2.no comment....lol

3.I get sum, but i cant exactly do her while her catholic parents or my muslim parents are in listening! lol:crazy:

Nob!:gun:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> aaaw is'nt this cute, is the tall skinny man feeling left out....


skinny (working on it) but tall!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> ok
> 
> 1.i dont have a superman obessesion, i just have the ring and pendant coz it looks cool and different. If u say so!
> 
> ...


 :beer1:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> :beer1:


what do i do about her bed smart ass? scince there living room is next door to her bed room? :jerk:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bang her standing up.........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL quality comment j!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You think thats funny wait till you see what I got for you on my camera at colchester - lets just say my missus let me pop my filmstar cherry


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good lad PM me with details


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> what do i do about her bed smart ass? scince there living room is next door to her bed room? :jerk:


gag her....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, the best gag there is, your willie.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Catholic and Muslim, good combo.

God I love this board. Amuses the hell out of me at times.



x

x

x

T


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> well just got back to the hotel after a great training session with both DB and Venetia...
> 
> we trained chest together then me and V trained Biceps whilst DB trained Triceps then we all did calfs....
> 
> ...


and me

i was there too - or was i too small to be noticed :gun:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate...yes Gareth was their to but couldn't cope with the weights so went off to join an aerobics class


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

admittedly i used light weight on the incline bench but i had done

4 sets deadlift, 4 sets flat bench, 3 sets dips, 3 sets wide chins and 4 set hammer row before hand

if u had turned up on time things may have been different eh :lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate...yes Gareth was their to but couldn't cope with the weights so went off to join an aerobics class


LMFAO!



gaffa said:


> admittedly i used light weight on the incline bench but i had done
> 
> 4 sets deadlift, 4 sets flat bench, 3 sets dips, 3 sets wide chins and 4 set hammer row before hand
> 
> if u had turned up on time things may have been different eh


m,mmm u told me u had be carb depleating for the last month then loaded before paul came to look better?! LOL


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> m,mmm u told me u had be carb depleating for the last month then loaded before paul came to look better?! LOL


:withstupi

its funny u say that i said that when it actually sounds pretty much exactly what u said u had been doin

mr Baz "quick i've gotta get a pump on" Pantz


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was great to meet you all..i am going to be coming back down soon to train legs with Baz and V so you join in that one Gareth if you want to...


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> it was great to meet you all..i am going to be coming back down soon to train legs with Baz and V so you join in that one Gareth if you want to...


yeah i'd love too

but i feel i need to make my excuses in advance - i've fcked up my hip flexors and currently cant squat more than one plate a side  which sux big time

since i used to beat DB's ass in the squat

hey DB????!!!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> yeah i'd love too
> 
> but i feel i need to make my excuses in advance - i've fcked up my hip flexors and currently cant squat more than one plate a side  which sux big time
> 
> ...


in theory u did... but u can class your lil curtseys in the same league as the depth of my squats... ass to grass baby!!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> in theory u did... but u can class your lil curtseys in the same league as the depth of my squats... ass to grass baby!!


shut it DB - you know as well as me that my ass hit that floor more times than yours

and your ass is bigger than mine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

David Lloyd said:


> but i feel i need to make my excuses in advance - i've fcked up my hip flexors and currently cant squat more than one plate a side  which sux big time


well that's ok because ever since i was paralysed in 1996 i have not been able to squat either but i have a few tricks up my sleeve  to force more intensity out when training legs..



David Lloyd said:


> since i used to beat DB's ass in the squat


what you and DB do in the privacy of your own homes is your business and should be kept private


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> well that's ok because ever since i was paralysed in 1996 i have not been able to squat either but i have a few tricks up my sleeve  to force more intensity out when training legs..


yeah - i've been pre exhausting with 4 or 5 leg ext/ leg curl super sets followed by 4 sets lunges then VERY light squats

sorry V - we've hijacked yet another thread of yours


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nothing wrong with lighter weights on squsts.

I know a guy that does 10 sets of 20 reps and he is a pro bodybuilder.

The legs can handle alot of load and volume.

Quads are 50 percent slow twitch and 50 percent fast twitch so you can do reps with lighter weights and still get awesome development.

Now the hamstrings have more fast twitch fibers than slow, so the rep scheme would not work quite as well there.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

so does that meen you need a lower rep range scott for hams?

by the way what was pscarbs calf routine like DB?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> so does that meen you need a lower rep range scott for hams?
> 
> by the way what was pscarbs calf routine like DB?


Well, sortof.

I think it points to more reps on quads, I would still do 8-12 for hamstrings.

I will let you know and do 20 rep squats and see how that goes next time.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

another quick one hacks (sorry V)

i remember you saying that our growth release stops after an hour of training mate the thing is mate i find it hard to fit my quad routine in in that time!

squats exts lunges tried to shorten it but doesnt feel as if im working them hard enough!

any thought big man?

sorry again V x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> by the way what was pscarbs calf routine like DB?


100 reps over all

20 reps

10 sec break

20 reps

10 sec break

20 reps

10 sec break

15 reps

5 sec break

15 reps

5 sec break

10 reps with an emphesis on the contraction


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yep thats the one 

I have very rarly do any more reps than 10-12 on my quads and they have grown nicely it is true that their are a combination of slow and fast twitch fibres in the legs but to be honest i wouldn't worry about that just train them heavy and with intensity and you will be fine...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

fcuk me lol you limping mate?

what exercise DB? i know calf raises mate but which ones seated ,donkey ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

we did standing at my gym.. i think he normally does it on th eleg press but that was busy at the time? not sure tho?

felt really good actually awesome calf pump


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey paul what would be an ideal leg workout mate?

with emphasis on size!

at the mo i do 2 x warm up

2 x 100kg x 10

1 x 120 x 10

4 x 130 x 10

4 x exts x 15

or 4 x lunges till i cant go any further

cheers mate


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers DB


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> another quick one hacks (sorry V)
> 
> i remember you saying that our growth release stops after an hour of training mate the thing is mate i find it hard to fit my quad routine in in that time!
> 
> ...


You are taking more than an hour to work legs?

If you feel like you are not hitting them hard enough your intensity might not be there.

If you are squatting deep enough and with enough intensity I am sure that you dont need to do that much more than that.

Try doing 10 sets of 10 on squats and call it a day.

I bet the next day or two you will be in agony.

Or 5 sets of 20 reps on squats, you will be using a wheel chair to leave the gym.

Something just does not sound right here.

I did 5 sets of 10 deep squats, did a few sets of leg curls and felt like the estensions just were not needed so I didnt do them.

I have known several guys that only did squats and leg curls for legs and they had massive fantastic looking legs.

Some of the best legs I ever saw in my life was from a dude that did deep squats and his legs looked brutal.

Remember GH release and testosterone release comes from some good intensity.

Half ass workouts and mamby pamby workouts dont get the GH and test release that intensity gives.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

remember to build good legs you need a mix of weight and intensity option 1 is for intensity so don't try and pile on the weight i normally do the HS with 4 plates and the LP with 8 plates...

Option 2 is for weight i would normally do Hack Squat instead of squats i use 8plates on my heavy set and on leg press i use 30 plates my rep range is normally 8....

i suggest use one option one week then the other the week after...

3 warm up sets on leg extensions 20 reps per set

Then:

10 reps Leg extensions

10 reps hack squat

10 reps leg press

this is one set repeat this 5 times

Superset

Lying leg curls with stiff leg deads with DB's

followed by 2 sets of 20 pace walking lunges

Option 2:

4 sets Leg extensions

4 sets Squats

4 sets Leg press

2 sets sissy squats

4 sets lying leg curls

3 sets lunges


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> remember to build good legs you need a mix of weight and intensity option 1 is for intensity so don't try and pile on the weight i normally do the HS with 4 plates and the LP with 8 plates...
> 
> Option 2 is for weight i would normally do Hack Squat instead of squats i use 8plates on my heavy set and on leg press i use 30 plates my rep range is normally 8....
> 
> ...


that legs workout sounds hardcore Pscarb, is that what you do each time you do legs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do swap things around a little but generally yes i do one or the other each week..


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

> Option 2:
> 
> 4 sets Leg extensions
> 
> ...


have to go with this one for now mate dont have a hack squat.....yet!

any weight on the sissy's paul?

are these super setted? or just one at a time?

thanks for the advice mate i appreciate it

cheers


----------

